# Relocation & wine & Christchurch



## Jiffy2006 (Mar 8, 2018)

Hi - does anyone have experience of relocation to Christchurch? How much did your physical relocation of household contents (& qty / elapsed time before delivery) cost ex Melbourne ? Any recommendations of companies to deal with? I have a wine collection I am also considering moving with me. (& terrified of paying any duty)

I am self funding the move (solo - mid 40's - corporate) not much in the way of furniture. Linens, art, clothes, kitchenware. 


Also - Any recommendations for short term apartments ahead of securing a lease / and cost? I won't have a car for a few weeks until I get settled so will attempt to rely on public transport.

Thanks in advance.


----------

